
You know you're a startup founder when... - DanielRibeiro
http://youknowyoureastartupfounderwhen.com/
======
mindcrime
_Getting the 1st working version out is the #1 priority in your life,
everything else a distraction._

Check.

 _You'd rather stay in coding on a Saturday night than going out._

It's Saturday night, and (the occasional HN break aside) I'm home coding. So
yeah, definitely relate to this one...

 _You don't give a shit if you get funded or not, you're gonna launch no
matter what!_

Absolutely.

------
partywithalocal
An 'Angel' delivers you cash rather than salvation.

The word 'Heroku' doesn't conjure images of a Japanese Superhero.

You get as excited, passionate & loud about your idea as Gary Vaynerchuk!

Running Lean doesn't mean jogging to lose weight.

You quit your job the day after attending a Startup Weekend.

